# My take on the Moebius Moonbus



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is my build of the Moonbus. I pretty much just winged it with interior colors and exterior trim. hope you like the pics. Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*A few last shots*

Here are some more shots from this build


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Wow. Those astronauts drink a lot of coffee!

Nice job.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Trek Ace said:


> Wow. Those astronauts drink a lot of coffee!
> 
> Nice job.


Ya im not the greatest at painting tiny face detail. I was going for the Mr Bill look Ohhh Noooooo lol.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for posting. Good work. Looks like it all went together well.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks pretty cool all put together.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

First one I have seen done! Thanks. What silver do you use? It looks really good on the thrusters and antennas?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> First one I have seen done! Thanks. What silver do you use? It looks really good on the thrusters and antennas?


I used Tamiya chrome silver on the landing pads, and Tamiya gun metal on the thrusters and antenna


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nicely done. I haven't purchased one of these kits yet, but after seeing yours I think I will! Geez, with as many figures as this kit has, it's a shame we aren't seeing figures with the other kits of late. I personally think they make the whole build! Anyway, nice clean buildup, colors look great to me! It looks pretty big too. How big is it?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Tim Nolan said:


> Very nicely done. I haven't purchased one of these kits yet, but after seeing yours I think I will! Geez, with as many figures as this kit has, it's a shame we aren't seeing figures with the other kits of late. I personally think they make the whole build! Anyway, nice clean buildup, colors look great to me! It looks pretty big too. How big is it?


Id say about a foot long, maybe a little less


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Tim Nolan said:


> It looks pretty big too. How big is it?


That's rather a personal question, isn't it?  

Actually it's a bit under 10 inches long.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

scotpens said:


> That's rather a personal question, isn't it?
> 
> Actually it's a bit under 10 inches long.


Wow that's a whopper:thumbsup:
The kit looks bretty big too...
I just got mine from CultTVman and can't wait to get started...
Excellent job, really needs a Moonbase...Hmmmm ...those eyes....
kinda reminds me of the SouthPark characters...yeah lots of coffee...
I really suck at eyes, but I found at this scale, I'd just paint right over them with thinned flesh tone and the detail came out and the natural shadowing enhanced the overall appearance....Yeah that and I wear TRI-FOCALS too 
Mcdee


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I don't want to come off as a jerk, but I feel it would be a disservice to you if I were to go along and say "It's an excellent build." There are all levels of modelers here. Some have been building for years while others are newer at it, and like anything, you get better with time. And time, I believe, is the issue here. What's the rush?

You seem to have a good grasp of the basics, but you need to take your time when building and painting. If it takes a week or so to paint the figures or the interior, so be it. Check out reference photos or builds of the same subject that others have done that have more years experience and see how they approached it. You can look around you and see the many levels of surfaces and textures that are glossy, dull, shiny or semi gloss that combine to give scale and realism. To get a really nice, even coat of paint, try using an airbrush or spray cans. I typically leave brush painting to smaller areas or details. 

Building kits can be fun and relaxing as well as a continual learning experience which, with time and patience can yield a rewarding result. Please do not feel discouraged by my comments, that's not my purpose. I think it's great that you are even a builder, but it has to be tempered with honesty. I think if you spend more time and patience on upcoming builds that it will really pay off in the end. Hell, I could even stand to learn some things from some of the guys around here!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

JeffG said:


> I don't want to come off as a jerk, but I feel it would be a disservice to you if I were to go along and say "It's an excellent build." There are all levels of modelers here. Some have been building for years while others are newer at it, and like anything, you get better with time. And time, I believe, is the issue here. What's the rush?
> 
> You seem to have a good grasp of the basics, but you need to take your time when building and painting. If it takes a week or so to paint the figures or the interior, so be it. Check out reference photos or builds of the same subject that others have done that have more years experience and see how they approached it. You can look around you and see the many levels of surfaces and textures that are glossy, dull, shiny or semi gloss that combine to give scale and realism. To get a really nice, even coat of paint, try using an airbrush or spray cans. I typically leave brush painting to smaller areas or details.
> 
> Building kits can be fun and relaxing as well as a continual learning experience which, with time and patience can yield a rewarding result. Please do not feel discouraged by my comments, that's not my purpose. I think it's great that you are even a builder, but it has to be tempered with honesty. I think if you spend more time and patience on upcoming builds that it will really pay off in the end. Hell, I could even stand to learn some things from some of the guys around here!


Very true.........................

But I infer from the OP's post that he's not very experienced. I'll bet that most who posted here based their praise on that. 

Criticism, even constructive, is hard to offer on a board..............one must choose one's words very carefully. 

That said - it was a sound effort.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Ace Airspeed said:


> Very true.........................
> 
> But I infer from the OP's post that he's not very experienced. I'll bet that most who posted here based their praise on that.
> 
> ...


I know. I wrestled a long time with whether or not to even say anything and how to say it. Realizing he's not as experienced as some, I didn't want him to be put off from model building, but nor do want to see him sell inferior builds on Ebay only to be made fun of on modeling forums because no one was truthful about what they may have actually thought about his skills at this point. It's a tough call.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

JeffG said:


> I know. I wrestled a long time with whether or not to even say anything and how to say it. Realizing he's not as experienced as some, I didn't want him to be put off from model building, but nor do want to see him sell inferior builds on Ebay only to be made fun of on modeling forums because no one was truthful about what they may have actually thought about his skills at this point. It's a tough call.


Thanks for the insights. I have been building models since i was a teenager. I dont have nearly the skills tghat most have on here, but I dont build anything for anyone but myself. I dont sell my works to make a profit. I build because I love to, and because it brings me great joy. I am very pleased with my build. I do learn more and more with each kit I do. If it looks good to me, that is all that really matters. and if others admire or like it , than that just makes me happier .I post pics because I am proud of my work. I hope this doesnt offend anyone, but my opinion is the only one that matters with my own builds. Thanks for all the posts, and I will learn from each post , and please keep sending me help and critiques. I read them all.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

His choices are his alone,I for one like the way he did his Moonbus.If he enjoyed his build and is happy with it,who are we to tell him otherwise.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's fine to me, and for MANY reasons. It's easy to pick out negatives in any build (I am my own worst critic). But hey, he built it, finished it, came up with some very good colors, took photos and took the time to post it and discuss it. I learned a couple things here... I do like the metallics and the red inside the side bays is interesting... I'm very glad to see the model. It's also the first and only complete build posted here


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice Build! I think many would agree it is very helpful to see a complete OOB build well documented! Folks can observe the strengths and weaknesses of the kit and imagine their own build. Sadly, that is all many will do... IMAGINE their own build! I am among those that will use this valuable information to imagine what i would di if and when i build the 2 kits if have just added to my stash!

Drew


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

falcondesigns said:


> His choices are his alone,I for one like the way he did his Moonbus.If he enjoyed his build and is happy with it,who are we to tell him otherwise.


Because by posting pictures, you're opening yourself up to opinions that may or may not agree with yours. But you are correct; if he enjoyed his build and is happy with the result, that's all that matters.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> ...But hey, he built it, finished it...


That's a HUGE thing on the boards. I know that I, for one, haven't finished anything in flipping ages. That's a great step right there. Glad to see the buildup.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Speaking personally, I always appreciate constructive criticism and advice.

I have not yet reached the point where I want to post pics, but when I do, feel free to advise 

Doc


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I think you did a very nice build, and if I had any more room I'd build this model as well, I remember when this model was first issued and I still have my four in boxes,and I haven't seen many built up's of this model. thank you for showing us your work after all that's what this site is all about. Karl


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

jaws62666 said:


> I dont build anything for anyone but myself. I dont sell my works to make a profit. *I build because I love to, and because it brings me great joy.* I am very pleased with my build. I do learn more and more with each kit I do. If it looks good to me, that is all that really matters. and if others admire or like it , than that just makes me happier .I post pics because I am proud of my work. I hope this doesnt offend anyone, but my opinion is the only one that matters with my own builds. Thanks for all the posts, and I will learn from each post , and please keep sending me help and critiques. I read them all.


Jaws,

Well said! I see things the same as you. As long as I had fun building the model and think it came out well, life is good! I only build for my own pleasure.

John


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I will continue to build , and keep showing my completed kits. i appreciate all the criticisms and praises. I learn from all of your insights.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

When I get underway again - hopefully very soon, I will also post pics.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Agreed. Before we all get our collective geek on, we should remember that basically, we're playing a kid's game and trying to have some fun. If you're keeping score, you might as well be playing golf. Rock on, Jaws!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> Thanks for the insights. I have been building models since i was a teenager. I dont have nearly the skills tghat most have on here, but I dont build anything for anyone but myself. I dont sell my works to make a profit. I build because I love to, and because it brings me great joy. I am very pleased with my build. I do learn more and more with each kit I do. If it looks good to me, that is all that really matters. and if others admire or like it , than that just makes me happier .I post pics because I am proud of my work. I hope this doesnt offend anyone, but my opinion is the only one that matters with my own builds. Thanks for all the posts, and I will learn from each post , and please keep sending me help and critiques. I read them all.


The most important thing is that you enjoy the hobby.
Many people have taken the fun out of it for themselves by trying to super detail. I myself haven't finished anything is years because I want to do too much. But thats my problem. I also enjoy over doing it. I just had to come to terms with never finishing anything.
And many have said they had fun doing a quick build without adding all the bells and whisles.

If your sincere about appreciating constructive criticism and are truly interested in improving your basic skills, then my first suggestion would be to devote yourself to painting every surface.

Some plastics like the white plastic in the moonbus have a slight translucance quality them that detract from the realism of the finished piece.
Even though subject color is white and the plastic is white, paint it anyway.
It will make the surface opaque, and you'll be much happier with your models.

Also, don't forget to gloss coat your model (future floor wax, if you have an airbrush) before you do your decals. This will help hide the decal film.

Have fun, try new things.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I commend his build!!!!

First, he actually removed the model from the box and actually built it!!!!
Some guys here have a hard time doing that, let alone actually building said model

There's a Checklist I use..

1 Do I like the subject matter??YES 
2 Do I like actually BUILDING models? ...YES
3 Did I have FUN building said model????*YES*


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Lol...good points


----------

